# Cannot install softwares which require unpacking large files



## Arciusrhetus (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi guys, I have just recently upgrade my computer from Windows XP to Windows 7, but since then I haven't been able to install most games.

During installation, each game has a different error message but generally, the problem seems to lie in games that require unpacking large files, such as *.bin. For example, while trying to install Assassin's Creed 3, this message appeared:



> An error occurred while unpacking: archive corrupted! Unarc.dll returned an error code: -7. ERROR: archive data corrupted(decompression failed)


or



> Decompression failed with error code: -12. Bad CRC in the archive data0.bin


Please help me, I'm going mad.

*Computer's spec:*


 OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600)
Processor: Intel Core i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz (4CPUs)
RAM: Elixir DDRam 3 2GB x2
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
DirectX 11
Motherboard: ASUS P7P55D
BIOS: 9/24/9 Ver: 08.00.15

*What I've tried so far:*


 Updated drivers of graphic card, mainboard, etc.
 Ran as Administrator.
 Installed in safe mode.
 Tried installing these games in another computer (everything's fine)
 Reinstalled Windows 7.
 Formatted entire HDD, reinstalled Windows XP (now even Windows XP has this problem)
 Bought a new HDD


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what site are you downloading these from?


----------



## Arciusrhetus (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought the digital version of AC3 from Amazon Japan (I live in Japan)
Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 are physical copies.


----------



## janezhu7811 (Mar 15, 2013)

make sure that you are using an NTFS file system. right click "my computer" and selecting properties, under general tab which says File system: it should be NTFS otherwise you are not able to save large files larger than 2gb. The probable cause of your unpacking error might be that the file is not 100% downloaded so that will cause an unpacking error, hope it help.


----------

